# My first modeling contribution! (tip)



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok. So I was painting **cough** my Ju-87 and I was trying different methods of washing brushes. I then found a Brillo pad AKA SOS pad. (Have no clue what SOS stands for.) Basically its steel wool with detergent inside and when you press down with the pad the detergent comes out. Anyways it takes about 30 seconds to wash a brush. 

Here's a 'tutorial'  

Basically I took a clean brush and dipped it into a can of sea blue paint. Bristles are originally black. I wiped a bit off to simulate painting and the paint getting between the bristles. Then basically with the brillo pad just scrub the brush (Your other hand holding the handle of course, mine wasn't there because I was taking pictures.) If you use warm water it takes 30 seconds to a minute... 

I hope this helps some people. Brillo pads are very cheap and I hope this hasn't been posted before!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2009)

Does it work on fingers as well or have you got to that stage of the testing


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

It work on fingers, brillo pads work for just about anything


----------



## Heinz (Nov 30, 2009)

What paint are you cleaning water acrylic or enamel?

Also heres a tip when you've cleaned your brush spit on your fingers and wipe it over the bristles bringing them to a point. A very skilled figure painter told me this and it works, keeps the brush in good condition and extends its useful life somewhat.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

enamel. And thanks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, it's a type of dish detergent, makes sense. Great find H.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

The idea seems to be good.But I don't think the way of cleaning brushes can make their "life" longer. It looks like sanding of the bristles.

Sorry Harry. But glad you posted the tip.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Good one H, if it works for you, go for it. We all have our favourite processed, but take a tip mate, make sure you clean out the wash basin, or you'll have your Mum on your back and Dad may have to lock you up.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2009)

If I may add 2 cents worth here. I would caution being too aggressive with the Brillo pressure on the bristles of the brush. I would suspect the detergent of the pad is pretty potent is why it will get the paint out so quickly. I used to do sign writing in the States years ago. I used to clean enamels and water based paint and even ink from brushes. 

The best thing to do is to pre-wet the brush before it is used. Water for acrylics, solvent for enamel paints. When cleaning water based from the brush, I used regular bar soap, Lava brand for tough stuff. Wet the palm of your hand, with the bar make a soapy puddle there. With the brush handle Vertical, smoosh the bristles lightly and rotate in circles to bring the soap up the bristles to the ferrule. Rinse and repeat till the puddle has no colour in it. If the bristles tend to dry out of shape, drag the bristles across the bar, shape the soapy bristles with your fingers, let dry and store this way. When ready to use the brush, rinse with water and use. 

If you are using enamel, do the same with turps, shape with a non-detergent oil, store this way, clean before using. I knew a sign writer had brushes 25 years old, used hair shampoo and conditioner on his brushes. Hope this generates some thought. This works for common house painting brushes as well. cheers, Bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Good one Bill


----------



## Heinz (Dec 1, 2009)

Also with turps avoid dipping the brush too far in as it will eventually disolve the glue holding the bristles in the head of the brush itself/


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoops..


----------

